# Horse trailer brake lights not working



## barndiva (Aug 21, 2010)

When I hook up my horse trailer the running lights work and one turn signal but the brake lights dont work when I apply the brake-HELP!!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there! Welcome to the TSG forum! 

Not sure if you maybe have located any of the other threads, but trailer lights issues seem to be fairly common. Here are a couple of threads:

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/644334-horse-trailer-wiring.html

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/548636-solved-need-help-wiring-trailer.html

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/849631-we-need-help-troubleshooting-our.html

My suggestions, read through some of those threads and see if there may be something simple that jumps out at you. There are several good links for schematics. You can follow them and assure the wiring is correct. A good ground is essential.

So, maybe, you might want to take a look at your system, and check out the simple things like correct wiring, no blown fuses, effective ground, etc. Then, post back letting us know what you have checked out. It will help to narrow what has been addressed already.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Guitarkid21794 (Aug 17, 2010)

i don't know much about horse trailers but ive built a few... try looking at the connection from the truck to the trailer. there may be a prong that's broke.. once again i have no clue when it come to electrical sorry.. but if you need and welding/sheet metal questions i could answer that..


----------

